# Tasklisten Menü: Spiel starten



## yanu23 (12. März 2008)

Da ja nun mit dem GameTime-Tracker auch andere Spiele in Blasc "vertreten" sind könnte man im Tasklisten Menü Spiel starten mehrere Spiele zum Starten eintragen.
Dass die Liste nicht überfüllt wird, könnte der Benutzer von Blasc selber wählen welche Spiele er darüber starten will.


----------



## Regnor (12. März 2008)

yanu23 schrieb:


> Da ja nun mit dem GameTime-Tracker auch andere Spiele in Blasc "vertreten" sind könnte man im Tasklisten Menü Spiel starten mehrere Spiele zum Starten eintragen.
> Dass die Liste nicht überfüllt wird, könnte der Benutzer von Blasc selber wählen welche Spiele er darüber starten will.



is ne gute idee, das wird sicher nicht mehr vor dem release der jetzigen version kommen aber ab nächster woche werden wieder neue features eingebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yanu23 (12. März 2008)

Evtl. könnte ja auch eine Funktion eingebaut sein, die in regelmässigen Abständen überprüft welche Games überhaupt installiert sind.


----------



## yanu23 (13. März 2008)

Da in dieser Liste ja manuell nie alle Spiele erfasst werden können, wäre es doch praktisch wenn der Blasc Benutzer selber Spiele hinzufügen könnte. Das einzige Probelem wäre, dass irgendwelche dann vielleicht ein Word oder eine andere Anwendung die kein Spiel ist hinzufügen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CmN (13. März 2008)

Also, selbst weitere Einträge hinzufügen wird es definitiv nicht geben. Besonders mit der Online-GaneTimeTracker-Datenbank wird es problematisch, da dann dort auch dieser Eintrag entstehen müsste. Aber vielleicht könnte Buffed ein Formular einrichten, in den man Spiele für die Tracker "empfielt".

@Zam/Matze/Marcel/Benni: Währ so etwas möglich?


----------



## yanu23 (13. März 2008)

Das mit dem selbst Spiele hinzufügen, wäre möglich.
Namen der Tabellen sind einfach mal frei erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gt_tracker_games:
gameId INT Index auto_increment
gameName lenght 255

Diese Tabelle müsste dann gefüllt werden:
INSERT INTO gt_tracker_games SET gameName = $gameName

Updaten der Game-Zeit, würde sich wohl nicht ändern:
UPDATE gt_tracker_games SET gameTime = $newTime WHERE userID = $userID AND gameID = $gameID

Das liesse sich ohne Probleme machen, dass einzige Problem wären wohl die Zusatz-Infos der Spiele. Das wäre wohl auch der Grund warum das ganze nicht kommen würde.

Das mit dem Formular wäre ne gute Idee, da könnte dann Buffed auch selber die Zusatz-Infos eingeben.


----------



## Regnor (14. März 2008)

Servus,
Wir möchten nicht das dort jeder einfügen kann was er will, sonst haben wir bald Word, Excel und sonstwas in der Liste. Dann verschreiben sich vieleicht noch einige bei dem Namen und man hat ein Spiel x mal in der Liste, nur mit unterschiedlicher Schreibweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem kann der "Erkennungsmodus" für die Spiele komplexer werden. Bisher ist das recht einfach gehalten, kann aber jederzeit "hochgestellt" werden. Zum Beispiel bei Steamspielen wirds dann schon schwierig
Aber das mit der Vorschlagsseite ist ne gute Idee und ich denke sowas wird auch kommen.

Gruß Matze


----------



## NachtkindFX (14. März 2008)

Sollen wir im Moment was bestimmtes Testen oder bereitet ihr grad nen RC vor?


----------



## Regnor (14. März 2008)

NachtkindFX schrieb:


> Sollen wir im Moment was bestimmtes Testen oder bereitet ihr grad nen RC vor?



also da ja die eure Fehlermeldungen soweit abgearbeitet sind, sind wir gerade dabei den nächsten Patch vorzubereichen. Sowie der Live ist gehts dann hier mit neuen Features weiter. Natürlich wäre es super wenn ihr weiterhin hier Fehler/Vorschläge/Kritik anbringt. Was noch gut zum testen ist, ist momentan ob eure "echten" Spielzeiten mit denen auf der Webseite in etwa übereinstimmen oder ob es dort abweichungen gibt.

Gruß Matze


----------

